

What Jenson Button Winning Means for Startups - ben_hall
http://springboard.com/day-41-guest-post-what-jenson-button-winning-means-for-startups-ben-hall/

======
Matt_Rose
He was actually in 21st place at one point, which, because three drivers out
of a field of 24 had dropped out, was last.

It was an amazing 20 or so laps.

------
jessinblue
Haha love the points here Ben. Who knew the F1 could teach us so much? ;)

